# Should children have scheduled activities or be left more time for free play?



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Should children have scheduled activities or be left more time for free play?

Edit : which do you find more important


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

They need both.

EDIT: Both are equally important.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Children already attend school roughly 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. That alone is a scheduled activity. Dare I assume that especially older children spend a substantial amount of time each week on homework and school projects...? I think spontaneous play should be encouraged more during the hours that children actually have "off". It's less than one might think.

It is sadly not uncommon where I live that parents pressure their children to attend scheduled recreational activities like sports even though the child would rather stay at home and read a comic book or play video games. Especially introverted children need their alone-time to recharge. Parents should respect the child's choice of recreational activity.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

won't the optimum balance between the two depend on the J/P dichotomy ?


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

What kind of "scheduled activities"? Like, sports teams and stuff? Let the kid decide if they want to do that stuff, if I ever had kids I certainly wouldn't force them into sports/clubs/etc.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

As a father of 5, I would say they need both, as any human being does. In keeping with reality, I think it's important to give our kids less free play time than meaningful activity time. It's important to learn a good work ethic, and kids, when left to themselves will gravitate toward frivolity (not always a bad thing) rather than self-education.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

lightwing said:


> As a father of 5, I would say they need both, as any human being does. In keeping with reality, I think it's important to give our kids less free play time than meaningful activity time. It's important to learn a good work ethic, and kids, when left to themselves will gravitate toward frivolity (not always a bad thing) rather than self-education.


When a child free play they are still under your observation - I believe interacting with your child and following their lead of interests and observing them would be more beneficial - that way you'll be able to understand your child better - also playing is learning - I'm not saying let your child sit infront of the tv the entire day; but free play allows a child to use their imagination and creativity


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> When a child free play they are still under your observation - I believe interacting with your child and following their lead of interests and observing them would be more beneficial


Right. I took free play to mean "under supervision, but not directly involved;" i.e. child does what he/she wants within the boundaries set but not directly involving the parent/guardian.

I still stand by what I said that play time should be less than directed time (obviously this should be adjusted by age - I wouldn't expect my 2 year old to spend 90% of his day on chores, just like I wouldn't expect my new teenager to spend 90% of his day playing games).

Having an uninvolved parent (in chores or play) is almost always detrimental.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

lightwing said:


> Right. I took free play to mean "under supervision, but not directly involved;" i.e. child does what he/she wants within the boundaries set but not directly involving the parent/guardian.
> 
> I still stand by what I said that play time should be less than directed time (obviously this should be adjusted by age - I wouldn't expect my 2 year old to spend 90% of his day on chores, just like I wouldn't expect my new teenager to spend 90% of his day playing games).
> 
> Having an uninvolved parent (in chores or play) is almost always detrimental.


Except the question asked by the OP specifically referred to "free time" only, and doing chores does belong in that category. I think "work first, play later" is a healthy attitude to go by as a parent, but the debate issue is "spontaneous play or organized activities". Meaning after your kids have cleaned their room, made their bed and done their homework. 

Imagine if you, as an adult, had someone setting up scheduled recreational activities for you that you didn't agree with whatsoever?


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

I think they need a healthy mix of both. When I was growing up, I was always left to my own devices. I think I became a half decent adult at the end of it all, but my school grades reflected that I was only an average student. I could have used much more structure (the proverbial kick up the arse). I was too busy day dreaming and looking forward to the end of the school day. 

I'm going to make sure my daughter has plenty of time for leisure, but she will have a lot more structured activities than I did. I will encourage her much more (in a healthy way) to aim high. I want to be much more involved as a parent. My Dad was a very involved parent, in a caring way he set clear boundaries for me and my sisters. But as my parents were divorced I only saw him on weekends. I spent most of my time with my mother who is much more, relaxed shall we say. 

I agree with @lightwing also, I believe this is all subject to the age group of the child.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

In my opinion, there should be a balance: School and an extra-curricular activity. But, the rest of time, there should be allowed for kids to have recreation time. After all, "All work and no play make Jack a dull boy". Games are a good way for kids to socialize and bond in a more loose and adult-free environment.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

CaptSwan said:


> In my opinion, there should be a balance: School and an extra-curricular activity. But, the rest of time, there should be allowed for kids to have recreation time. After all, "All work and no play make Jack a dull boy". Games are a good way for kids to socialize and bond in a more loose and adult-free environment.


I cannot stress the importance of the child choosing his/her own extracurricular activities enough. Games and group activities overseen by an adult are fine, as long as the kids actually want to participate. Parents that push their children to attend activities because it's something the parent finds important/interesting make my blood boil. Seriously. Forcing an introverted "nerdy" kid who'd rather join the chess club to go to soccer practice isn't going to do the kid any favors. 

An example: kids that are made to do charity work at the age of six? Gimme a break. I guess if the kid is actually passionate about it, but in most cases it's the parents giving themselves an ego stroke.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

AmandaLee said:


> I cannot stress the importance of the child choosing his/her own extracurricular activities enough. Games and group activities overseen by an adult are fine, as long as the kids actually want to participate. Parents that push their children to attend activities because it's something the parent finds important/interesting make my blood boil. Seriously. Forcing an introverted "nerdy" kid who'd rather join the chess club to go to soccer practice isn't going to do the kid any favors.
> 
> An example: kids that are made to do charity work at the age of six? Gimme a break. I guess if the kid is actually passionate about it, but in most cases it's the parents giving themselves an ego stroke.


Thank you very much! I forgot to stress that in my post. This is a thing many parents forget to take into account when it comes to extra curricular activities; that the kid likes it. If kids are forced to do something, the results are usually counterproductive.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I think the child should have free reign over what he/she chooses to do in their free time (as long as it's in reason-- yes, an ENTP with some morals ) This might be my free-spirited side taking taking over here, but kids should be allowed to do what makes them happy and helps them grow as a person and develop skills. No-one's the same; kids develop and grow differently and need different ways to do so, what one kid might find boring (say playing outside), another might find resourceful.


----------

